# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Яндекс.Интернет - сервис для проверки скорости подключения к Интернету

## SDA

Яндекс запустил сервис проверки скорости подключения к Интернету.

Новый сервис располагается на сайте internet.yandex.ru, зайдя на который можно узнать свой собственный IP-адрес, тип браузера и операционной системы, разрешение экрана, а также местоположение.

К тому же на сайте есть маленькая линеечка с надписью "Измерить скорость", нажав на которую можно померить скорость своего подключения к Интернету и получить соответствующий информер для вставки на свой сайт или блог. http://internet.yandex.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

без скриптов и куков не работает. На файрфоксе скорость меньше показывает чем на IE.

----------

